# Time gap b/w Breadth and Depth Exam



## mechie_aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi all,

How much is the time gap between breadth and depth exam? I am taking Texas PE Exam.

Thanks


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 20, 2009)

mechie_aggie said:


> Hi all,
> How much is the time gap between breadth and depth exam? I am taking Texas PE Exam.
> 
> Thanks


On the ELSES timeline (I think I found this online), we get dismissed for lunch at 12:15, and due back by 1:15 with a 15-minute grace period. At 1:30, the doors shut and nobody's allowed back in. There's the usual "time is subject to change, may not have a full hour, etc.", so it's basically "wait and see".

Which location will you be at? I'm taking it in Fort Worth.


----------



## mechie_aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> On the ELSES timeline (I think I found this online), we get dismissed for lunch at 12:15, and due back by 1:15 with a 15-minute grace period. At 1:30, the doors shut and nobody's allowed back in. There's the usual "time is subject to change, may not have a full hour, etc.", so it's basically "wait and see".
> Which location will you be at? I'm taking it in Fort Worth.



Thanks for your reply. I am taking the exam in Houston.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 20, 2009)

If you finish the breadth section early, you can have longer for lunch. But you have to finish 1 hour or more early because they won't let you leave within an hour of the scheduled stop time. I didn't have this problem though. I finished the morning section about 1.5 hours early, and I finished the afternoon section in 2 hours (I was the first to leave...just didn't think I would gain anything by staring at the problems any more).


----------

